

Show HN: Calling Congress, the easiest way to call congress - nsomniact
http://callingcongress.org

======
nsomniact
Why I made this

I find it funny that while almost every large organization has a dial-by-name
or by extension directory, the U.S. Congress does not. One can call the
switchboards like (202) 224-3121 where an operator answers. They then ask whom
you want to be connected to, but what if you don’t who your officials are?
Seems to me we can automate this process to save money and time.

So I made this small dial-by-zip directory app using Ruby and Tropo. I haven’t
coded for years so this is my way to re-learn all the while empowering
constituents.

I know there are some cool apps for the iPhone or Android that let you search
and call your officials but this number can be used by anyone on any phone.

I also added a feature where it posts on twitter @CallingCongress when someone
uses the service. Basically it posts “a constituent called Representative
XXXXX”

I’ll try to add more features like being able to call State officials and also
being able to record a message so that during specific campaigns constituents
can do a reverse “robocall” to the official. This would be almost like a
automated calling campaign.

My hope is that the startup and technical communities help our government be
more efficient and accurate.

